# 2014 Ford Hertz Penske Mustang GT - Paint Correction and Opti Coat



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

2014 Ford Hertz Penske Mustang GT - Paint Correction and Opti Coat

We were lucky enough to get our hands on 2 of these cars from a couple of Hertz employees that picked them up for their own stable. These were extremely special because there were only a few in manual transmissions.

2014 Hertz Penske Ford Mustang GT - specifications and description.

Today's test subject is a 2014 Hertz Penske Ford Mustang GT. Built to commemorate the partnership between Hertz and Penske Racing's NASCAR program, the Hertz Penske GT is a limited edition Mustang GT with a bevy of bolt on goodies from the Ford Racing Performance Parts catalogue, and some custom graphics and body work capped off by a slick off center Hertz yellow racing stripe. The car harkens back to Hertz's early rent-a-racer days, which started in 1966 with the Shelby GT350H and continued in 2006 with the 40th anniversary Shelby GT-H revival.

The Hertz Penske GT started life as a 2014 Mustang GT premium with Brembo brake and Recaro seat packages. After a quick visit to the upfitter's, the car now sits an inch lower courtesy of the Ford Racing Performance Parts handling pack, which includes lowering springs, thicker sway bars, shocks, struts and an adjustable panhard bar. Acceleration has been improved thanks to a combination of a 3.55 rear axle and a Ford Racing performance tune, which fattens up the torque curve considerably and adds 10-12 extra horsepower to peak numbers, topping off at an estimated 430. Hertz turned up the volume a little by adding a GT500 quad-tipped exhaust surrounded by the GT500 rear fascia.

Inside, the car is adorned with the aforementioned Recaro black leather seats, touch screen navigation and the gauge pod from the Boss 302 Laguna Seca. The latter provides the driver with oil pressure, manifold temperature, and a multi-function performance gauge. Rounding off the interior is a set of custom Hertz Penske floor mats, commemorative plaque, and infotainment splash screen complete with Hertz Penske logo.

Hertz produced 150 of these very special cars, 140 of which found their way into the rental fleet and are available to rent at 12 select Hertz locations nationwide. After their tour of duty as rental rides ends, the Hertz Penske GT will be retired and offered for sale to the general public at local auto auctions or through Hertz's retail car sales outlets.

Exterior

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Adam's All Purpose Cleaner and washed down
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Washed with Adam's Car Wash
- Decon with Auto Finesse Iron Out
- Wash down and rinsed
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Nano Scrub AutoScrub
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Paint Measurement
- Compound - Adam's Paint Correction Polish and Meguiar's M100
- Final Polish - Sonax Perfect Finish 4/6
- Last step - Opticoat
- Inspection with Fenix, Brinkmann, and natural sunlight
- Wheel wells were cleaned - polished - Opti Coat
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Exhaust tips cleaned
- Windows were auto scrubed, cleaned, and sealed

Please take a look at the video of the process
2014 Hertz Penske Ford Mustang GT - Paint Correction and Opti Coat - YouTube

Before

































































































Defects and imperfections were all over the car. Rids, swirls you name it.

































































































Paint Correction - Compounding and Polishing were necessary to remove paint defects. We were able to use the Rupes LHR21 in combination with Menzerna FG400 and a Meguiar's Microfiber Cutting Pad to remove the defects. Sonax Perfect Finish was used to bring out the depth and gloss in the paint.

















































After shots of the work. The car was coated with Opti Coat for a long lasting durable finish.

































































I hope you enjoyed this as much as we did, if you have any questions or would like to get a quote please email me at [email protected]


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Phil, can you remove the links to the items you've used please. every thread you post in here has them that we have to remove so please don't post them in future please..


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks good.

I wouldn't want the car plastered with Hertz stickers even if I was was just leasing it though.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## chngln (Jan 23, 2014)

good job


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Looks very good well done.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Great looking car, excellent job thank you for posting..


----------



## ASDEC (Mar 24, 2014)

Nice! :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice car, nice work :thumb:


----------



## Prestige Detail (Aug 27, 2012)

Top job my friend :thumb:


----------



## DetailingMonkey (Feb 1, 2014)

spot on detail, & a lovely car


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Beast of a car, great work!


----------



## OwenHynes (May 22, 2013)

Great work! (didnt mean to press 'thanks' on prestige details post sorry)


----------

